

It’s time to revive .beats, the Swatch Internet Time - petermolnar
https://petermolnar.eu/journal/its-time-to-revive-beats-the-swatch-internet-time/

======
Walkman
Reminds me of this: [http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

~~~
vrikis
haha, that's a great one, and totally true. "Normal" time won't dissapear, so
this is just adding another timezone so to speak. However, I'm actually liking
the idea of reviving .beats

------
mooism2
Or just use UTC.

~~~
petermolnar
Have you ever asked someone on PST to use UTC and keep it in his/her head all
the time? :)

~~~
dragonwriter
Since .beats depends on UTC, but unlike using UTC directly .beats doesn't
preserve the standard units of time, I suspect it will be easier to get people
using UTC rather than .beats.

